# Berlin's Picture Thread



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I always want to post so many pictures of him, so I will just start this thread and update it with pictures instead of creating a billion threads 

Today we played fetch in the snow. :snowflake:









I love his side profile.


















Perhaps taking a glimpse into his future life..? lol!



























Beauty in motion. 









My little baby is so handsome! I swear, I fall in love with him all over again each day :wub: 









"Mom, please stop taking pictures of me and throw my ball..." :rofl:

He is such a good sport when it comes to letting me take tons of pictures of him!! Thank goodness.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's beautiful!!! Love that last pouty pose!

Doesn't that nylon rope burn your hands?


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome pics! That look in the last one is priceless.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks :wub: His infamous pouty face...he gives me it all the time 



Jax08 said:


> Doesn't that nylon rope burn your hands?


It has a handle...and I was wearing some thick gloves...but if I wasn't, then yes it would. Luckily...he doesn't try to pull on this leash lol


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

YES! I am so glad you did this!! I love seeing your pics! He is such a gorgeous dog! I love the one of him looking at the cop car!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the pics. Berlin is such a cutie, I still can't believe how much he's grown.
I'm glad he got some snow to play in.

I'm really excited, they're actually going to air a Bear's game here. I can't wait to watch!
Go Bears!!!!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Berlin is very regal looking. He belongs in the ol times of the round table. I always loved the long hair shepherds and if I didn't find a Dark mahogany sable I would have gone that route.


----------



## blueoctgal (Jun 6, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Check out this party animal. Happy NYE from me and Berlin!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Such a beautiful dog!!! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Such a beautiful dog!!! Happy New Year to you too!


 Thank you!! 



Ltleo said:


> Berlin is very regal looking. He belongs in the ol times of the round table. I always loved the long hair shepherds and if I didn't find a Dark mahogany sable I would have gone that route.


Haha thanks! Very regal indeed!  I love the coaties too. I think i'll always own a coatis or atleast a very 'plush' stock coat. Dark mahogany sable sounds really beautiful!! 



Bear GSD said:


> Love the pics. Berlin is such a cutie, I still can't believe how much he's grown.
> I'm glad he got some snow to play in.
> 
> I'm really excited, they're actually going to air a Bear's game here. I can't wait to watch!
> Go Bears!!!!


I'm glad they aired the Bears game there for you! And atleast they won! - but the packers lost - go figure..When we NEED them to win, they don't lol. I can't believe how much he's grown either = 56 pounds (he got weighed today) and 6 months old! My puppy isnt such a puppy anymore! And yeah - we had to settle for that minuscule amount of snow...which is already mostly gone. Still waiting for a snow storm! 



wink-_-wink said:


> YES! I am so glad you did this!! I love seeing your pics! He is such a gorgeous dog! I love the one of him looking at the cop car!


Haha thanks! Don't worry - you'll see tons of him..I take SO many. I think I must have at least 700.  I love that one too - I caught him staring at it...when he grows up he wants to be a police dog lol!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ringing in the New Year with my main man by my side. :wub:

Happy 2013 everyone!


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

He is a handsome boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I love his coat. He sure is a nice looking boy. I hope Lisl looks that good as she grows.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> I love his coat. He sure is a nice looking boy. I hope Lisl looks that good as she grows.


Thank you.  Looking at the pictures of your girl, she's looking like shes going to have a beautiful coat! She'll definitely be a beauty.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Some pics from outside today..*


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Berlin is such a handsome "BOY" there I did it right that time


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Berlin is such a handsome "BOY" there I did it right that time


Haha, thanks!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My brothers toys are apparently also Berlin's toys. 










He is so photogenic......



















Front paw curl...


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Such a pretty boy  I like the head shot of the both of you together 

Is he getting a lot more tan or is that just the pictures?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Such a pretty boy  I like the head shot of the both of you together
> 
> Is he getting a lot more tan or is that just the pictures?


Thanks! ? He's actually been getting a more red pigment lately, I think the lighting in a lot of my pics is what makes his color look different, they're all from my phone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

"oh you want to make your bed?"









"What do you mean i'm in your spot?" :rolleyes2:









Just watching some animal cops houston..









"mom, i heard a dog, there's a dog in the TV!"


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow Katie, I "blinked" Berlin looks so big! He's looking so handsome, I love it when they hear dogs on the tv and are like "where did that come from"?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Wow Katie, I "blinked" Berlin looks so big! He's looking so handsome, I love it when they hear dogs on the tv and are like "where did that come from"?


Lmfao I know, or if he hears a video of HIMSELF on my phone, he growls at my phone like there's some dog in there... And he is big! He's gonna be 7 months old next week I believe  thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He's going to be one good lookin' dog when he's all growed up! I can't believe how big he's gotten, is he like 55-60lbs now?

I want that woof frame in the background!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> He's going to be one good lookin' dog when he's all growed up! I can't believe how big he's gotten, is he like 55-60lbs now?
> 
> I want that woof frame in the background!


Thank you Carrie  he is about 56 pounds (he was weighed about a week ago at the e-vet) He's becoming a big boy! (apparently he needs to put ON a few pounds ) How much does Ollie weigh now?? 

The Woof frame is awesome! My family got me it for Christmas, and they put a picture of my furbaby in there.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Handsome boy 































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Berlin is like Jonas...Such a camera ham  Berlin is getting really handsome as he matures.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Berlin is like Jonas...Such a camera ham  He is getting really handsome as he matures.


Thanks! He sure is becoming a handsome boy  and funny thing, he used to hate the camera! Seems he's warming up to it lately  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

*What a looker!*

Good golly . . .I see a long haired GSD in my future. I just want to run my fingers through his coat!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Muneraven said:


> Good golly . . .I see a long haired GSD in my future. I just want to run my fingers through his coat!


Long coats are the best  Their coats are so fuzzy and soft!  I may be biased though.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CastleFoote (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree, love the long coats!! I grew up w/ GSDs but this is my first long coat.
Yours is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good boy at the vet today 









FLOOFIES!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

CastleFoote said:


> I agree, love the long coats!! I grew up w/ GSDs but this is my first long coat.
> Yours is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!  This is my first long coat as well!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

"Hey mom, where you trying to make the bed or something...?"




































"Hey, wake up!"



















Ruff day watching the puppybowl and superbowl..


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's such a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh Katie, the fifth picture reminds me so much of Bear, he's really growing up :wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> He's such a handsome boy! :wub:


Thank you! 



Bear GSD said:


> Oh my gosh Katie, the fifth picture reminds me so much of Bear, he's really growing up :wub:


I know! And the older he gets, the more he resembles Bear! Haha! He is growing up soooo fast!


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

So gorgeous! And so many tags on his collar! What do they all say?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is sitting in my lap looking at all these photos of Berlin and whining at them.

Must be love!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Barking at the TV, he must be mad about this blackout..


















Waiting for some football..










 Okay im done for the night


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Lisl is sitting in my lap looking at all these photos of Berlin and whining at them.
> 
> Must be love!:wub::wub::wub:


Aww! :wub: It is puppy love. That is so cute!  She must be into older dogs... haha




Vagus said:


> So gorgeous! And so many tags on his collar! What do they all say?


Thank you!  There are three, one is his rabies tag, one is the AKC CAR Microchip tag, and the last one is a tag with his name, my name, and my phone number on it.

If he ever gets lost, there is no way he wont make it back to me.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

It snowed today, a lot. I ended up not having to go to work (you bet someone was happy) but we were pretty bored inside. It is really windy, so snow hitting you in the face constantly isnt fun - even Ber agrees. :snowing:

So we played with Mr. Moose...









Got some belly scratches..









Took a nap...









Ate a kneecap (yes we were so bored we ate my own kneecaps :hammer









Got a little bored..


















Got REALLY bored and started to go a little insane.









Started to eat my hands.

















And went a little crazy. :hammer: :headbang:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Ow!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Ow!


Which part? Biting my hand, or eating my knee caps ?  

He doesnt bite me that hard, didnt even leave any marks :laugh:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ugh, life is hard..


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl loves car rides too, but she's always hesitant at first to get in the vehicle. I haven't figured that out.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Lisl loves car rides too, but she's always hesitant at first to get in the vehicle. I haven't figured that out.


Berlin used to be as well. (he also used to get really car sick) But I take him EVERYWHERE and he always got treats when he got in...so now he hops in the car on command and hops out on command.  I just was repetitive about it and on average he goes in the car probably over 10 times a week.... (probably more..) His car sickness has subsided too!


----------

